# Was wird das mal ...



## Digicat (7. Juni 2015)

Servus

Was wird mal aus diesem Gelege ?

Habe ich heute auf der Wasseroberfläche des großen Teiches entdeckt.
Es ist Kreisrund und mißt ca. 5mm im Durchmesser. Von Fern betrachtet dachte ich zuerst an einen Öl-Tropfen.

Aus der Nähe sah es dann aber so aus ...

  
Das Linke habe ich erst nachher am Monitor entdeckt.

Und noch näher

 
Was könnte das einmal werden ?

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Tanny (7. Juni 2015)

Leinsamen ? 

..nein, im Ernst: keine Ahnung...aber das sieht  richtig spannend aus

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Digicat (7. Juni 2015)

Servus Kirstin

Ist ja garnet so abwegig, der Leinsamen .... schaut Grassamen ähnlich aus ?

Ich habe um den halben Teich min. 1m hohe Grashalme stehen die vermutlich aussamen. Diese Samen fallen mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit in den Teich.
Könnte jetzt die Strömung und die Oberflächenspannung diese Samen nicht so formen ?

Wenn man die "Scheibe" anstubste, blieb sie ohne Delle beieinander. 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Joachim (7. Juni 2015)

Könnte - aber warum sollte der sich so im Wasser formatieren? 

@Digicat 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/frage-an-die-viel-foto-einsteller.44371/


----------



## sahnepraline (7. Juni 2015)

Unheimliche Kornkreise im Wasser? Wer weiß, was als "Unbekanntes" demnächst deinen Teich übernimmt
Sieht wirklich seltsam aus.
LG Manu


----------



## Digicat (7. Juni 2015)

Servus Joachim

Ja, daß ist die Frage ... warum ?
Oder ist es doch eine Hinterlassenschaft eines Insekts ?

Danke fürs aufmerksam machen 
Habs komplett aus den Augen verloren, daß es auch User ohne DSL gibt.
Sorry ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Tanny (7. Juni 2015)

Nimm doch mal ein Körnchen und schneide es der Länge nach auf. 
Dann weisst Du zumindest schon einmal, ob es tierisch oder pflanzlich ist. 

Wenn pflanzlich, dann ein paar in einen Blumentopf streuen und schauen, was da kommt. 

Wenn tierisch, dann im Teich weiter beobachten, was draus wird 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## sahnepraline (7. Juni 2015)

Joachim... die Idee von Kirstin finde ich fantastisch.   Und mach Fotos....


----------



## Wild (7. Juni 2015)

Ohje, Ohje, das sind Alien-Eier!! Später sinken sie auf den Teichgrund und wachsen. Nach ein bis zwei Monaten sehen sie dann so aus wie im Film! Spätestens dann solltest du den BND informieren (nicht die NSA, die weiß schon davon)! Die werden dann dein Grundstück sperren und alles mit Nuklearsprengsätzen versehen.
Für die Woche danach kann ich dir einen Schlafplatz anbieten. Dann musst du dir was suchen.....

Viele Grüße
Norbert


----------



## Joachim (8. Juni 2015)

sahnepraline schrieb:


> Joachim... die Idee von Kirstin finde ich fantastisch. Und mach Fotos....


Du meinst sicher Helmut.


----------



## geoigl (8. Juni 2015)

hallo Helmut
Super Foto! die gleichen Kreisrunden Gelege(?) sehe ich auch öfters auf meinem Teich!
Würde mich auch interessieren was das ist (wird)



lg Georg


----------



## pema (8. Juni 2015)

Hallo Helmut,
http://www.blickwinkel.de/archive/BLWS007024
kommt das hin?.
Büschelmücken.
Petra
Ach ja...und sie bleiben zusammen, weil sie von einer Gallertmasse zusammen gehalten werden.
petra


----------



## Digicat (8. Juni 2015)

Jaaaaaaaa ... 

Tausend Dank Petra 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## sahnepraline (10. Juni 2015)

Guten Abend Teichfreunde. Habe vorhin ein bissl im Teich rumgekeschert und ein total lustiges "Etwas" entdeckt. Das Ding sieht aus wie ein kleines Alien Was ist das? Es ist 4 mm lang...also ein Winzling.


----------



## sahnepraline (10. Juni 2015)

In der Hoffnung, dass ich Goldfischmami werde... Noch 2 Winzlinge, ca. 7 mm lang.
Sind das Minigoldfische?????


----------



## ghoul09 (10. Juni 2015)

Jep, das sind Fischlarven. Wenn nur Goldis drin sind, dann herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## sahnepraline (10. Juni 2015)

Hier noch eine Tanzeinlagen des Aliens





_View: http://youtu.be/r__DMJGyJcA_


----------



## ghoul09 (10. Juni 2015)

Ach ja, die "Aliens" sind Mückenlarven, die bald den Abflug machen.

http://urbannature.bplaced.net/?p=1643


----------



## sahnepraline (10. Juni 2015)

Prima, wir werden Eltern. Wir haben nur Goldfische


----------



## sahnepraline (10. Juni 2015)

ghoul09 schrieb:


> Ach ja, die "Aliens" sind Mückenlarven, die bald den Abflug machen.
> 
> http://urbannature.bplaced.net/?p=1643



Solch seltsame Mückenlarve ist mir zuvor nie unter die Linse gekommen.


----------



## Digicat (10. Juni 2015)

Und hier die fertige Zuckmücke die nicht zu den Blutsaugern beim Menschen gehört

  

Konnte ich an meinem Pflanzenteich ablichten.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Juni 2015)

sahnepraline schrieb:


> Solch seltsame Mückenlarve ist mir zuvor nie unter die Linse gekommen.


Das sind ganz ordinäre Stechmückenlarven. Diese Form nehmen Sie an, wenn Sie genug gefressen haben und ist eigentlich die Puppe. Im Wasser ist es aber nicht ideal eine starre Puppe zu sein und somit können die noch ein Bisschen rumtaumeln. Daraus schlüpft dann die böse Stechmücke......wenn die Larve/Puppe nicht zuvor noch als Malzeit endet.

@ Helmut Zuckmücke Larfe und Puppe
http://urbannature.bplaced.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/romuela4.jpg

Stechmücke 
Larve http://urbannature.bplaced.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/schwmuela2.jpg
Puppe http://urbannature.bplaced.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/puppe2.jpg


----------



## sahnepraline (10. Juni 2015)

Danke, ihr Wissenden. Ich lerne hier jeden Tag neues Nützliches.


----------

